# red plants staying green



## biffmalawi (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey gang. I have a 20g long planted tank.

Substrate flourite black sand with flourite black gravel on top.
Light 48w HO T5

Dosing micronutrients once a week

DIY Co2

HOB filter

a few snails

a ton of cherry shrimp

4 dwarf puffers

My question.

I have planted hygrophilia "sunset" in the foreground and positioned the lights closer to front of the tank. The plants are growing but are ropey, stringy and I have pruned them at the surface every couple of weeks.

I previously had a tank same size and similar bioload DIY Co2

differences were ecocomplete and 55w powercompact

in that tank the hygro went nice and red and stayed low maybe 3 inches and kinda spread sideways. This is what I am looking for.

Any thoughts why such a different result.

Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

maybe too much light such as on too long, not enough co2 or needs more iron?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

The most common factor that will turn your plants from red to green is

1) old bulbs 8+months change them

2) too much nitrates >40ppm, you should of seen my very green red dominant planted tank when my nitrates was over 160ppm!!!


----------

